# SRAM Red shifters with Shimano derailleurs?



## marafield (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm currently running Ultegra with a Dura-Ace rear derailleur. I really want to switch to double tap and am leaning towards SRAM Red. Does anyone know if it's possible to switch just the shift/brake levers and use SRAM on top with Shimano derailleurs, or would I need to switch to SRAM derailleurs as well?


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

To my knowledge it's a no go. Sram and Shimano derailleurs have totally different cable resonse ratios so the indexing simply won't work. You can mix & match cassettes and the like, but not derailleurs and levers.

As a general rule the RD and the shift levers must be matched by manufacturer, with the exception being when a mfr. makes levers specifically for anothers derailleurs, a la Sram MRX twist grips made for shimano RDs.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

It won't work- If you're wanting to save some $$, just go with a Rival RDR. It's a couple of hundred less than a Red one and only 40g heavier.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You will need to replace both the front and rear derailleurs if going to switch to SRAM shifters.

Just get the Rival or Force derailleurs to save some money if you want the SRAM Red shifters.

FB is correct. The pull ratio is different between Shimano & SRAM. And only on the mountain bike front derailleurs can you mix and match Shimano/Sram shifters. The rear derailleur must match the shifters.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Front derailleurs are compatible but not rear derailleurs


----------



## Sit-n-spin (Jan 20, 2005)

*Maybe*

Check wirh these guys http://jtekengineering.com/shiftmate.htm


----------



## bradleyp (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, Front derailleurs are totally interchangable. I run a full Red setup, but broke the Red FD almost immediately, it's the weakest part of the gruppo. My shop set me up with a Dura-ace 7800 FD and shifting is far, far superior than it was when using the Red FD.


----------



## Hoffman (Jul 29, 2008)

+1 bradleyp

Sram shifters + any FD + SRAM RD only


----------

